# Good stain product and Decals?



## reido737 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello everyone, Could someone recomend a stain product. I'm looking for Gold/yellow, pink,black, and green. Also where might one get decals to put on pens?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 14, 2008)

You can buy decal sheets to print on your computer printer from a hobby shop, online, and I have seen them at office supply stores as well.  The stain I'm not sure about.


----------



## jharvey1309 (Aug 14, 2008)

I buy my dyes from here.

http://www.woodessence.com/dyesdefault.html


----------



## reido737 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks, those dyes look great!


----------



## LanceD (Aug 15, 2008)

This is a place that can make just about any decal you want.
http://www.decalconnection.com/


----------

